# ideal mighty mouse replacement?



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

i've almost had it with my mighty mouse. i never liked it, but now the outer shell has started to rattle.

anyone have any recommendations of a good replacement?


----------



## gggfff (Dec 18, 2006)

VX Revolution, or MX if you have large hands.

The frictionless scroll wheel is awesome. Plus you can config all the buttons with Logitech control centre.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I would replace a mighty mouse with a wireless mighty mouse.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

gggfff said:


> VX Revolution, or MX if you have large hands.
> 
> The frictionless scroll wheel is awesome. Plus you can config all the buttons with Logitech control centre.


I reiterate this comment. I have all three mice, a wireless MM at work for my MBP, a VX Rev (not nano) at home for the MBP, and a MX Rev for the home theatre. I wish I could get a bluetooth version of the VX Rev, but the receiver fits nicely into the mouse. Well worth it. $40 at various places (I did my shopping) for the VX Rev.


----------



## Niagaramark (Jul 20, 2007)

Logitech MX Revolution is great! Saw it reviewed in MacWorld, saw it on sale, bought it and never looked back. Best mouse I've used in past 10 years!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

THe Logitech are great.

My picks are always MS Explorers. Very comfortable durable and programmable.

The MM sucks.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

My MM is a piece of crap. It was 79.99 too. Looks nice but the scroller stopped working and for the love of good put a divided right and left click. Functionality of appearance!


----------



## spoonie (Nov 25, 2007)

i use ms mice at home, and logitech ones at work. 

i really like both, and have used both for well over 8 years. never been a fan of mac mice other than the one that came with my macII VX.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

The Logitech LX3 is a good, inexpensive mouse:

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/mice_pointers/mice/devices/149&cl=ca,en

Or the Comfort Optical 3000 from MS:

Microsoft Comfort Optical Mouse 3000

I prefer the Logitech, but the MS one is a little more ambidextrous if you are a southpaw.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

BobbyFett said:


> i've almost had it with my mighty mouse. i never liked it, but now the outer shell has started to rattle.
> 
> anyone have any recommendations of a good replacement?


I use and love a Kensington Turbo Mouse ... actually a trackball.
It is now discontinued, replaced by the Expert Mouse.

Expert Mouse®

IMHO ~ A lot easier on wrist than a regular Mighty or Non Mighty Mouse!


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

fjnmusic said:


> I would replace a mighty mouse with a wireless mighty mouse.


The wireless Mighty mouse is the best Mouse on the market. Mine has worked flawlessly for 18 mths.

However, there are three basic rules of operation required.

1./ Wash you hands.

2./ Clean the Mouse ball on a regular basis. I use a cloth dampened with Metho, hold the mouse upside down and rub in all directions, then do the same with a dry cloth.

3/. Wash your hands. (Especially after eating or picking your nose.)


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

silverdreamer said:


> (Especially after eating or picking your nose.)


Which is to say... never buy a used keyboard or mouse. :yikes:


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

My wife recently switched from an original Wireless Mighty Mouse to the new Wireless Mighty Mouse 2, and I gotta say, it's really nice!!


----------



## fozy (Jul 18, 2006)

I didn't know there was a v.2.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

fozy said:


> I didn't know there was a v.2.


MM2 is the one with the left click and right click, force sensing side buttons and a scroll ball... it's really nice compared to the original one click pony...


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

BobbyFett said:


> i've almost had it with my mighty mouse. i never liked it, but now the outer shell has started to rattle.
> 
> anyone have any recommendations of a good replacement?


I would say go to a couple of computer stores where they have a lot of different mice on display.
Check which ones feel most comfortable to you.
Either buy it right there or if you can't decide between a couple, read up what other people have to say about it (via google)

I personally bought the Logitech MX-510 years ago when it was on sale at $10.-, not because of the price, that was a bonus, but because it was a great fit for my hand.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I quite like the wireless mighty mouse. Though it has one shell, it can do quite a bit more than it appears to. You can separate the left and right click to do different things, which personally drives me nuts. Such a PC way of doing things, but whatever. To each their own. The left/right buttons are totally assignable. You also have the side-squeeze buttons, you can press down the scroll button for more assignable functions, and the scroll button can scroll both vertically <i>and </i>horizontally. I've used the mouse from 30 feet away to operate an iBook for a Keynote presentation no problem. My only criticism is that it eats batteries.

One more thing: I always use a rubber-backed nylon mouse pad, even though it's optical. Just can't stand the feel of anythiing else and it glides quite nicely. Good weight.

This is how I set mine up--no complaints whatsoever:


----------



## matriculated (Jan 2, 2008)

I really like the Mighty Mouse for general use but if you're a gamer get a Logitech mouse. There's a lot of times where I need to press down more than one button and the MM just doesn't cut it here.


----------



## lookitsmarc (Feb 2, 2008)

Has anyone heard anything about the Radtech line of mac mouses? Any good?
Laptop Cases, iPod Cases & Accessories, Apple Computer Accessories - RadTech Products


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

G-Mo said:


> MM2 is the one with the left click and right click, force sensing side buttons and a scroll ball... it's really nice compared to the original one click pony...


Uh, that was never a "Mighty" Mouse. It was just an Apple Mouse.


----------



## wcg (Oct 13, 2007)

gwillikers said:


> Which is to say... never buy a used keyboard or mouse. :yikes:


...but there's got to be an amount of time that all remaining bacteria, fungi and viruses die off. Alternatively you could use an old suntanning lamp to burn them all off... 

I've had my MM for 4 months and so far so good. I can see how it would not last forever....


----------



## FlaminWiz (Feb 18, 2008)

If u have a Mac and you use a PC mouse (2 buttons), how does it work? Like if you press either button, does it have the same effect or what?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

wcg said:


> ...but there's got to be an amount of time that all remaining bacteria, fungi and viruses die off. Alternatively you could use an old suntanning lamp to burn them all off...
> 
> I've had my MM for 4 months and so far so good. I can see how it would not last forever....


Just don't try to speed-dry it in the oven if you decide to wash it. Apparently that can melt keyboards, so it's probably not great for mice either.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

FlaminWiz said:


> If u have a Mac and you use a PC mouse (2 buttons), how does it work? Like if you press either button, does it have the same effect or what?


Yes, but better.

.


----------



## FlaminWiz (Feb 18, 2008)

What do you mean "better"?


----------



## benk (Dec 23, 2007)

I just got a new mouse...it's a microsoft presenter mouse 8000: Wireless Notebook Presenter Mouse 8000

I know, I know...Microsoft..but this thing's really impressive. It's a bluetooth laptop mouse with built in laser pointer and special controls for presentations. I have to say it's by far the best mouse I've had.


----------



## FlaminWiz (Feb 18, 2008)

I think i know what "better" means. Like with the Mighty Mice (wired and wireless), they don't really have the same features as some of the other mice do.

Is that correct?


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Many PC people think Macs do not support right click...but they really do!

You can have your mighty mouse do right clicks in your syst. prefs. So if you have a PC mouse and you set your prefs to allow you to right click you will be able to right click!


----------



## wytwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

milhaus said:


> I reiterate this comment. I have all three mice, a wireless MM at work for my MBP, a VX Rev (not nano) at home for the MBP, and a MX Rev for the home theatre. I wish I could get a bluetooth version of the VX Rev, but the receiver fits nicely into the mouse. Well worth it. $40 at various places (I did my shopping) for the VX Rev.


Well I know it's not the vx but logitech has released the bluetooth version of the mx revolution. Right now i think it's only bundled with the bluetooth keyboard/mouse combo. There is a pic on the engadget page. The only difference that can be seen is the bluetooth B.

http://http://www.engadget.com/2008/01/31/logitechs-mx-revolution-goes-bluetooth-at-the-fcc/


----------



## ajharris1970 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Not so mighty*

I'm fed up with the mighty mouse as well. The mouse would be fine were it not for the lack of separation between right and left buttons. It's almost impossible to get it to consistently right click correctly - many poor riflemen in Command & Conquer have met an untimely death as a result.

The bluetooth MX Revolution sounds perfect and, of course, cannot yet be found. Anyone have any insight into its ETA?


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

ajharris1970 said:


> I'm fed up with the mighty mouse as well. The mouse would be fine were it not for the lack of separation between right and left buttons. It's almost impossible to get it to consistently right click correctly - many poor riflemen in Command & Conquer have met an untimely death as a result.
> 
> The bluetooth MX Revolution sounds perfect and, of course, cannot yet be found. Anyone have any insight into its ETA?


I also play C&C Generals...and they do die quite often as a result. Also, my troops shoot each other when I want them to move to a spot.


----------



## reh (Feb 19, 2008)

Adrian. said:


> Looks nice but the scroller stopped working...


You can fix that very easily with some isopropyl alcohol.


----------



## shazbat (Feb 7, 2005)

reh said:


> You can fix that very easily with some isopropyl alcohol.


Unfortunately, it makes you go blind.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

I use a MS Comfort Mouse 3000 at work - it's ok. I've never found a mouse that was perfect. My favourite mouse of all time is the one button Apple ADB Mouse II.


----------

